# Shopping?



## CindyLouBou (Nov 17, 2013)

My dutch fiance and I have recently bought a house together in Almere Haven. He isn't one for shopping and it hasn't really hit him that I don't know where to shop for things that we need like appliances, home goods, etc. So I'm asking for help on where to buy things of that nature or what are some major stores over there so I can get a list together and have an estimate on how much it'll be especially since I can't bring any electronics over. And I know there stores aren't together or buy everything in one like Walmart. But I am looking for stores like a Home Depot, home goods, small and large appliances, etc. I know Ikea is there but I would like to know all my options before always resulting to going there. I have tried looking all this up but it's something I can't seem to find anything and it's also something not many people think about.

I am also a licensed hair stylist and I'll have to rebuy all of my tools so if any of you know where I can get all that please let me know! Thank you all in advanced!


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Sorry in the Netherlands you'll not find those you mentioned. For domestic modification (DIY) you can go to Gamma, Praxis & Karwei. For electronics its more complicated as a couple of the big ones went bankrupt. Normally you check your commercial leaflets and you'll see which stores are near to you. Similar material then Walmart is Makro but you need a member card.


----------



## ErikDeJongen (Nov 10, 2014)

CindyLouBou said:


> appliances


Ikea for lighting etc. Cooking appliances, etc take a look online.
blokker, bol, kijkshop, amazon de
Shipping from blokker is usually quick. 1 or 2 days.



CindyLouBou said:


> home goods


Plates and stuff you can find by just looking around in the shops in your city center. Also IKEA (again.)



CindyLouBou said:


> And I know there stores aren't together or buy everything in one like Walmart.


Thank god they aren't like that.



CindyLouBou said:


> Home Depot


Plant related stuff (not live plants), dirt, pots, etc, carpeting, bathroom things, wood, general tools = Praxis or other similar 'bouwmarkten'
Lighting, again you can also look at IKEA.



CindyLouBou said:


> I am also a licensed hair stylist and I'll have to rebuy all of my tools so if any of you know where I can get all that please let me know! Thank you all in advance!


Not sure exactly how they operate, but you could check out this place.
totalhair.nl


----------



## CindyLouBou (Nov 17, 2013)

Thanks for everything guys! I had figured Ikea but was trying to stay away from it and was hoping for other stores. He has mentioned a mediamarkt. Hopefully we can find everything we're looking for!


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

Forgot one named BCC. They are quite big and cover most electric & electronic area.


----------

